# Suche icons remotecontrol



## kalle123456 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand oder hat jemand freie Icons für eine Remotecontrol? Ich programiere gerade eine remotecontrol für einen Pocket PC, nun hätte ich gerne, das ganze grafisch ein bisschen aufgepeppt.

Danke


----------



## Maik (10. Januar 2009)

Moin,

schau mal hier: Silk Icons -> index_abc.png  (control_XXX)

mfg Maik


----------



## kalle123456 (10. Januar 2009)

Moin Maik,

super danke, ein paar icons fehlen noch. Denke aber die bekomme ich mit der Vorlage hingebastelt .


----------

